# G3 Glasscoat



## AndyJNotts (Jan 18, 2012)

My mate has just had this applied to his golf, its supposed to be a perminant treatmant both inside and outside the car, cost 170 quid! I am always sceptical of these one shot type deals kind of like supagaurd that the dealers push. I hve personally never heard of G3 Glasscoat, how about you lot?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I know some one that had it applied to his lambo cost a lot more that 170 quid tho, it does look sharp but still needs maintenance like any other coating.


----------



## AndyJNotts (Jan 18, 2012)

dennis said:


> I know some one that had it applied to his lambo cost a lot more that 170 quid tho, it does look sharp but still needs maintenance like any other coating.


My mates Golf is white and tbh it does look great.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

It works very good; I have it on my Audi.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

AndyJNotts said:


> My mates Golf is white and tbh it does look great.


Gtecniq c2 or carpro reload will do a cracking job of refreshing the protection.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a couple of HYUNDAI G3 kits off ebay quite cheap :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Any good Dave?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have seen many 'bodycare protection' packages in my time and have to give G3 Glascoat a thumbs up. It will need correct care as with any finish but claims to use Ceramic technologies for a more durable finish.

What I would say is that I have worked on cars which have been Glasscoated and have had to remove it to get to the paint underneath, it puts up quite a resistance where others just come off very easily. 

Also £170 is quite cheap compared to dealer prices which hover around £300 for a normal car to silly money for anything exotic.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Any good Dave?


Yep sure is :thumb:
Its a forerunner of most of the ceramic sealants now on sale.
I applied it the same as you do with them, no problems


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

After 4+ months on my own car I can say I am very impressed so far.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

where can we buy it?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

G3 Glasscoat is one of my Ceramics that i use along with Ceramishield and is pretty much out there where durability is concerned but its expensive compared to others...not available to buy but can be applied on a pro basis by myself or Nick at Clean Detail on here....

Nick is running the G3 Glasscoat branding and I run the Williams F1 branding....

applyied it to a Bentley mid last year and a Corsa VXR around the same time....look after the Corsa on a weekly basis and to say how little is holding onto the coating is an understatement....BUT....and i may get shot down in flames the scratch resistance that is offered by these types of coatings for me is a little exaggerated....


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I apply this at work but we charge over £300 for it:doublesho
It is good stuff but ive never used it on my car even though ive got about 30 bottles of the stuff so dont know what the durability is like.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Russ, can you please tell us what you think is the biggest differences between G3 and Ceramishield.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Porta said:


> Russ, can you please tell us what you think is the biggest differences between G3 and Ceramishield.


Sorry for butting in Porta, the main difference I found was in the application because of the thicker and sticky-er G3 over the thinner easier to apply Ceramishield.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Sorry for butting in Porta, the main difference I found was in the application because of the thicker and sticky-er G3 over the thinner easier to apply Ceramishield.


Thanks, mate! Well I applied G3 very thin used a thin mf towel, similar to a paper, and used approx 15 ml on my car.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Porta said:


> Thanks, mate! Well I applied G3 very thin used a thin mf towel, similar to a paper, and used approx 15 ml on my car.


Yeah I used a disposable type cloth wrapped around a small sponge applicator inside a disposable glove which worked well.
I`ve tried a few times with make up applicators but they`re not very good.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Porta said:


> Russ, can you please tell us what you think is the biggest differences between G3 and Ceramishield.


difference wise I dont think there are any application wise....both will create problems if the wrong applicator or MF cloth are used....durability hard to say....I have been to a clients where G3 has been present for 5yrs and only areas that had been machined via a body shop were void of product...Ceramishield I fully believe it will stand the test of time that is stated and maybe even longer....

The thing is with these 2 though is once the bottle is opened you have to use it within a set time period...G3 Glasscoat being 24hrs....so the chap with all the bottles if they have been opened even just for a sniff they are no good....

Ceramishield I would treat the same but the chaps over at CCC HQ have recorded no issues after a few days but having said that it would all be used on 1 car for me....

All in all not much by way of difference but G3 has a higher active ceramic content hence why it costs me double to buy than Ceramishield....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So how did I know my G3 product is unsuitable for use ?? I do have one bottle but as always I opened it just to check contents ...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it will almost certainly be spent now mate....i made the mistake of that first time i used it....the smell will get progressively stronger than it was when first opened....it does smell at first but would start to degrade and whilst not recommended if you smell as soon as you open a bottle its almost bearable to the point of you can think about it but once it starts to go you wouldnt be able to get you nose away quick enough....not only that no guarantees on how long it will last or even the application would be....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So what kind of smell I should expect from product unsuitable to use then ??


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

you wont be able to stand the smell....cant really describe the smell other than ironx multiplied by Huge amounts....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I can small a bit of ammonia from this bottle is that good or bad ...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it will get progressively worse over time....


----------

